# camo decoy sled/layout



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a product? I am looking for a "sled" that you could haul a couple dozen deeks and double as something that a guy could then lay in and cover up with a camo cover and some corn stalks. Looking for something with a low profile and I think the "jet sleds" that I see the ice fishermen use might be taller than I am looking for. Herters sold one in an old 2000 year catalog a while back. I'm not too cheap to buy a nice layout blind, just looking for something that might double as a durable, cheap decoy hauler.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats a pretty good idea i think im going to try that. You might want to try looking at the other icefishing company sleds. I would have never thaught of that you could put decoys and gear in the sled and then take that stuff out and lay in it and dont have to drag anything.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

wannabapro, 
You can find the sled that I use in Cabelas.It`s by K-L.It`s a sport and utility sled. Cost $50. 
I used it this season to take my first double on geese!! 
I can fit 2dozen shell decoys in it.Then after putting out the decoys get in and used a camo netting and corn stalks to hide. 


Duckman


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here it is 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Here is the jet sled

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Its half the price


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Thank`s basskiller46! 
That`s it.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

duckman39 said:


> Thank`s basskiller46!
> That`s it.


I was wondering how well can you fit in it? Im 5 6'


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Field and Stream had plans on how to build your own in an issue about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

That might work!

Does the inside slope upward towards the back, or is it flat on the bottom inside? Maybe it's an illusion b/c the pic is of a full sled in the water and it may be heavier at one end than the other due to the deeks.

Looks like that's what I am looking for though. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

idk, the more I look at it, it's almost is not long enough. I am only 5'5" but that is 65" and that KL sled is like 54".

Also that sled in Hereters was sloped on the inside to save your neck/back.

That KL might work, but I am going to keep looking for now.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

basskiller, 
I`m 5' 11". How I use it is the flat part of the sled is by my head and my leg`s are towards the curved part.My legs are bent over the curved part with feet on the ground.Cover up with netting,to about my chest, cover with corn and your ready to go. 
Your head is on the bottom of the sled.I put some decoys around me to help hide me.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

wannabapro said:


> idk, the more I look at it, it's almost is not long enough. I am only 5'5" but that is 65" and that KL sled is like 54".
> 
> Also that sled in Hereters was sloped on the inside to save your neck/back.
> 
> That KL might work, but I am going to keep looking for now.


Thats what i thought when i read 54" but you wont be fully laying down 
you will be a little bit upright. But if that fails i will borrow my dads grinder and make some holes for my feet:lol:


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

duckman39 said:


> basskiller,
> I`m 5' 11". How I use it is the flat part of the sled is by my head and my leg`s are towards the curved part.My legs are bent over the curved part with feet on the ground.Cover up with netting,to about my chest, cover with corn and your ready to go.
> Your head is on the bottom of the sled.I put some decoys around me to help hide me.


Did you try the other way if you did about how much do your legs extend outside the sled because im about 5 inches shorter so it might work.


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

My legs are bent at the knees over the edge of the sled,head resting on the bottom of the sled.


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

Banks boats makes a 3 different "sleds". they are not cheap though! They have a 6' and 8' model.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

duckman39 said:


> basskiller,
> I`m 5' 11". How I use it is the flat part of the sled is by my head and my leg`s are towards the curved part.My legs are bent over the curved part with feet on the ground.Cover up with netting,to about my chest, cover with corn and your ready to go.
> Your head is on the bottom of the sled.I put some decoys around me to help hide me.


 I use a Jet sled for the same purpose, but I put my head on the curved end of the sled, and my legs are slightly bent over the flat end of the sled. It's not as nice as a layout blind, but it's better than laying in the mud and snow.

I usually throw all my motion stakes, flag, and mojo pole in the bottom, then throw the camo netting in, then I put 3 dozen silos, and a bag with 1.5-2 dozen shells on top. I also drilled some holes around the edge of the lip so that I can hook bungee cords to the sled and keep stuff from falling out.


----------



## quackaddict (Aug 15, 2006)

we use jet sleds to haul decoys out to the field!! the work great!!! we already have layouts so we just toss some camo net over em and toss em in the brush on the side of the field... that being said i had toyed with the idea of cutting the back off of one so you could lay on the sloped side and use as a head rest and the your legs could hang out the back... it would take away the water proofing but with a few holes drilled in the back you could "rig" up a back stop with poles or bungees so gear wouldnt slide out!! then toss camo netting over you and viola!! could work?


----------



## xtrema312 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a layout, but use the jet sled for a lot of stuff. Hall decoys in field or water. It is a boat you know so don't cut the holes in it if you hunt water. In the water you can sink it to get it out of sight by your blind after you unload your equipment. Works great for a layout in wet areas with a couple inches of water also. I use it to organize equipment in the truck and also hall tree stands and deer. It slides across grass, cornstalks and leafs better than you would think. Get the hitch if you have a quad. They make different sizes. http://www.shappell.com/sleds.html

Otter makes a green sled. Then there is the otter destroyer that is a sled layout. There was another one I saw, but cant recall what it was.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I use a jet sled jr. to haul everything from decoys to firewood to ice fishing gear and beer. The regular jet sled would probably work alot better as a layout. I am 6'1" and there isn't a chance I would try and lay out in that thing. I did try it once, and it crinked my neck so bad I had to call up a chick to massage it. Never going to do that again......on second thought....:evilsmile


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

BeWild said:


> I use a jet sled jr. to haul everything from decoys to firewood to ice fishing gear and beer. The regular jet sled would probably work alot better as a layout. I am 6'1" and there isn't a chance I would try and lay out in that thing. I did try it once, and it crinked my neck so bad I had to call up a chick to massage it. Never going to do that again......on second thought....:evilsmile


I like the idea to haul beer! I don't think the Jr. would be big enough though!


----------



## samrawet (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for sharing links


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

You could try Otter Sleds. They make some big ones, but are $$$ expensive. From what I hear from a friend of mine they are very tough. 

My family has three Jet Sleds and have worn holes in the bottoms of all of them after a few years use (+/-5 years, maybe). They are nice, though.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks for the tips, guys. Not sure what I am going to do. Maybe do some looking around this winter in the stores, and see what I can find.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

As far as sleds go, the Otter sleds are nice. I've got one of the bigger ones, and you can haul a good ammount of stuff in it. I would not want to lay down in it. 
I do have one of the Drake Waterfowl sled/blinds. It's got the door blinds on it. I've only ever used it in the water, but it could be used on dry land as well. You can check it out on their website. I never use it anymore, and would definitely part with it for a relatively small fee. It works pretty well, I've just got no use for it anymore.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

is that what they call their "stakeout blind"?


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

wannabapro said:


> is that what they call their "stakeout blind"?


 Yes, that's the one I have.


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

The otter sled sold at Bass Pro Great lakes crossing, in the waterfowl section I got the large one 78"x 36" x 17" deep
I carry 2 dozen FFD Full Body Goose decoys and 1 doz full body ducks, 1 dozen floater ducks, Killer combo for us, it's easy to pull if you can't use a quad,


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

That otter sled looks exactly like what I was envisioning, but $180 is a lot of cheese. Maybe I'll see if I get a couple gift cards. You'd think that thing would sell for less than $100. It's got no doors, no camo. It's just a plastic sled with a head rest. I guess I need to make a mold and start producing my own!


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

I bought my otter sled last week of Aug this year paid Reg 129.00 on sale 100.00 I have layout in it and cover with natural camo works awsome.
The have a 3 stage bottom which is molded plastic with a flexable laminate poly inseet 1/4 thick then plastic of that.
I have dragged my fully load behind my quad down dirt roads for miles and out the the cut corn and disked wheat fields and no sign of any wear yet.


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Good to know. I'll watch the sales this summer.


----------

